# new concrete garage floor cuts w chipping



## pmay (Nov 2, 2012)

Newly poured concrete gargage floor 2 days ago was cut today by contractor. Cuts are a not as "clean" as i would expect. Cut edges have chips here and there along the edges. Should i be concered about the strength of the concrete? WOuld a dull blade contribute to this?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it. When they are cutting, just a slight movement side to side can cause a chip. The concrete is still a long way from hardening when it's that fresh. The chips I am talking about are very small. If you are getting big chips that are noticeable without looking too hard, then that's a different story. That would fall under sloppy workmanship.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## pmay (Nov 2, 2012)

firehawkmph said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. When they are cutting, just a slight movement side to side can cause a chip. The concrete is still a long way from hardening when it's that fresh. The chips I am talking about are very small. If you are getting big chips that are noticeable without looking too hard, then that's a different story. That would fall under sloppy workmanship.
> Mike Hawkins


Mike, thanks for your reply. Here's a pic of garage floor cut. What do you think?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Those are a little bigger than they should be. But what's done is done. I wouldn't worry about it. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Probably cut too late. I should be cut as soon as you can get access and no more than 24 hours after pouring.

Possibly the wrong type of blade.

Dick


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I wouldn't be too concerned about the strength of the concrete. Of course, I say that without seeing how it was poured, but that chip isn't really an indicator one way other the other.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Cut too late, no issues other than cosmetic.


----------



## pmay (Nov 2, 2012)

firehawkmph said:


> Those are a little bigger than they should be. But what's done is done. I wouldn't worry about it.
> Mike Hawkins


Thanks for the feedback


----------



## pmay (Nov 2, 2012)

Mort said:


> I wouldn't be too concerned about the strength of the concrete. Of course, I say that without seeing how it was poured, but that chip isn't really an indicator one way other the other.


The concrete was poured when temps were flirting with freezing so they added calcium to the pour. Cutting took place about 4 days after the pour. Thanks for your feed back.


----------



## pmay (Nov 2, 2012)

Tscarborough said:


> Cut too late, no issues other than cosmetic.


Thanks for the feedback. It seemed like they waited longer than normal to come back to cut which was 4 days after pour.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

pmay said:


> The concrete was poured when temps were flirting with freezing so they added calcium to the pour.


Was it calcium or a non-CC accelerator? If it was calcium, is there steel in the slab, either rebar or wire mesh? If so, keep an eye on it, calcium corrodes the steel at an accelerated rate. This could cause strength problems, and I've even seen the rust color show itself in walls and slabs. 

Adding an accelerator is fine, as long as its used properly.


----------

